# New Computer



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi. I have a new computer. My old MacBook and iPad are working for me but I need my new computer to respond to my account(?). I started a new membership under sandster2 but this isn’t working. Please explain process of adding my new computer to my original sandster account.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I think you simply need to remember the username and the password , you should be able to access your account from multiple devices , telephone , computers...

If you don’t remember the password there is a recovery procedure I suppose


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

You should not create a second account, this is a big no no


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

Understand. How can I get my new computer on? AlsoHow can I delete my attempt with Sandster2?


----------



## rzzzzz (Aug 29, 2011)

if it's a new Mac, give Apple Care a call. This is the kind of stuff right up their alley. Especially since Apple's already have a tendency to want to share.


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

rzzzzz said:


> if it's a new Mac, give Apple Care a call. This is the kind of stuff right up their alley. Especially since Apple's already have a tendency to want to share.


I think I've solved the problem. Thanks.


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

sandster said:


> I think I've solved the problem. Thanks.


Being an old fart, when I tried to get the new computer connected to SOTW, I couldn't remember my password. After few hours, it came back to me. I Logged in successfully and the sandster2 disappeared. All is well.
BTW, this new form of SOTW doesn't wish you Happy Birthday. Kinda missed it on my 80th the other day.


----------



## claymorerabbit (Mar 6, 2020)

sandster said:


> Being an old fart, when I tried to get the new computer connected to SOTW, I couldn't remember my password. After few hours, it came back to me. I Logged in successfully and the sandster2 disappeared. All is well.
> BTW, this new form of SOTW doesn't wish you Happy Birthday. Kinda missed it on my 80th the other day.


seems like i missed out on the sotw glory days

Happy birthday!! even if it's late...


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

happy birthday 🍷


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

claymorerabbit said:


> seems like i missed out on the sotw glory days
> 
> Happy birthday!! even if it's late...


Thanks!


----------



## HeyJoe (Jul 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sandster!🎃🙌


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Happy belated 80th, Sandster! A new computer's a great birthday gift, but you could always use another horn too, right?


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sandster!


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

ZootTheSim said:


> Happy belated 80th, Sandster! A new computer's a great birthday gift, but you could always use another horn too, right?


Thanks! My kids are having my tenor re-padded with Pisonis. (Sp?)


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you for the greetings, lost circuits, Hey Joe!


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Happy 80th birthday! I look forward to celebrating 81 with you !


----------



## StylesBitchly (Dec 14, 2020)

Are you using a HAL 9000 series computer? That one does have some issues. Just ask Dave.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Next to the congratulations , the consideration made above stand. If one forgets the password there should be a password recovery.
If you don’t remember passwords, you can go in the preferences of the browser and make the saved passwords visible to you


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> If one forgets the password there should be a password recovery.


Yes, it's the Forgot your password link.

I would have mentioned this earlier but I did not understand the question.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I have also fixed the sandster2 duplicate account issue. (Hopefully)


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I did mention this ^ but OP didn't read my reply or didn't follow my advise



Pete Thomas said:


> Yes, it's the Forgot your password link.
> 
> I would have mentioned this earlier but I did not understand the question.
> 
> View attachment 101135


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

sandster said:


> BTW, this new form of SOTW doesn't wish you Happy Birthday. Kinda missed it on my 80th the other day.


Congrats Sandy, up to 90!


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

mrpeebee said:


> Congrats Sandy, up to 90!


Yeah, man! Thanx!


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

sandster said:


> BTW, this new form of SOTW doesn't wish you Happy Birthday. Kinda missed it on my 80th the other day.


I assume VS has eliminated the email database. Private conversations can no longer be emailed as we know. I just found this in the member section. Three dots upper right, go to "members". It's possible to view the members birthday daily.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

PigSquealer said:


> I assume VS has eliminated the email database. Private conversations can no longer be emailed as we know. I


No, there is still an email database. You get emails for your conversations by making sure it is set in your preferences (under account settings)


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Pete Thomas said:


> No, there is still an email database. You get emails for your conversations by making sure it is set in your preferences (under account settings)
> 
> View attachment 101803


Yes that is an email notification. Informing you have a PC reply. It's not like it was where you can directly email member from the PM section.
I do get the notifications. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

there were problems with the privacy laws with the emails as we had before if fact it did warn you that your email would be visible to the responder , i think this may be the root of the problem. Indeed the email thing was useful if someone had a full in box or no longer came to the the forum


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Yes it was polite to send someone an email if their inbox was full. Honestly I only think I used the email a couple times five at the most. I will say the PC/PM/DM set up works one heck of a lot better than it used to. Really no reason to email unless the conversation needs to be carried that direction.
still I poked this thread on the birthday subject. I guess we don’t get an email wishing us happy birthday anymore. Thanks Harry ! I saved the last one.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I think I did get an email on my birthday but I may mistake


----------

